# CHAdeMO or SAE Controller



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

You have to pay to join the chademo association to get the spec.

Ccs (combo) / frankenplug is freely available online.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Skooler, 

Thanks for that. Does anyone have the document for the CCS Standard?

Thanks,
Leigh.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

lnpurnell said:


> Does anyone have the document for the CCS Standard?


If you start with the IEC 61851-1:2017 International Standard (preview here) then you'll get a complete list of the documents that it references... afaik these are not available for free because they are copyright.


----------



## rockd (Mar 10, 2014)

You ever end up building your own 50kW charger? How about the control code?


----------



## Caballus (Apr 2, 2017)

This guy seemed to figure out the CHAdeMO handshake. https://youtu.be/ddKkffUKZWE


----------



## knipdlo (Mar 10, 2018)

Ever so very interested in this! I know the OP was from 2017, but does anyone have any leads on such a project reaching completion? I've seen a lot online of starting this.

I have a 400A 3 phase power source at a warehouse I can use. Just can't afford the $35k for a unit. I'm near the NYS thruway and Rt 81 in Syracuse, great spot for a L3 as we have none in the area.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

knipdlo said:


> I have a 400A 3 phase power source at a warehouse I can use. Just can't afford the $35k for a unit. I'm near the NYS thruway and Rt 81 in Syracuse, great spot for a L3 as we have none in the area.


If you intend to give the public access to this charger then you'll need to get the device listed which will cost a lot more then $35k.

If this is for your own use then build a stack of Tesla chargers and use the open source controller (see here)... hopefully later in the year we will get our stack working


----------



## knipdlo (Mar 10, 2018)

I'd love to make a publicly accessible station- but I'm pursuing some possible options on that front. If those don't pan out, I could still find a lot of benefit for me personally to be able to have a L3 there. My brother has a Leaf and does a lot of delivery driving around town, my mother has an i3 (though I know CCS is hard to figure out). Thanks for the link!


----------

